# Superyacht Tamara RD ran aground [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Superyacht Tamara RD ran aground in Lefkada channel, Greece

More...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this the yacht that Bernie Ecclestone's daughter has bought, anybody know?


----------

